# How to paracord wrap?



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I plan to paracord wrap my Crimson Glory, yeah, I named my red axiom ocularis.
First of all I don't know how to paracord wrap at all, and given the shape of the handle, I guess it would be even more complicated?
Any ideas on how to go about it?
It really doesn't need to be wrapped, it's perfect as is, but I want to do it for the looks and style. You know me, accuracy without style.....is not my thing ????


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Follow this






But take out the inside strands or it'll be to thick. Result should be as pictured. I can't remember how much chord I used but I wrote it down some time back in a post when I shared this on an old axiom thread. I have since removed it the parachord and I'm using tennis racquet wrap grip now.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh forgot to add.. a trick to make the wrap really tight is to drop the wrapped part into boiling water for a few seconds. It will shrink it and lock everything in place.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks mate. Now I have to check the tennis racket wrap of course


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

The racquet wrap doesn't look as pretty but it's very comfortable. You can get them in a variety of colours and even types that are slightly tacky plus they absorb sweat in case your palm ever get sweaty.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I found an old pic on my phone. You can do something like this using racquet grip if you want.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey, it's not bad! I think I do prefer paracord though!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Skropi, 
I am a knot tie-er... I am so happy PShooter gave you so very good advice and links. 
My only add is get some small needle pliers and a calm state of patient mind... and try to get some paracord that is soft (ish). Wrap it tight and then tighten more with pliers and and finish with that hot water. Bam! 
I will look on Youtube for my favorite Knotters... But TIAT and Corporal's Corner immediately pop in to my mind.
And Raventree may even know more.

For a quick wrap you can do a bunch of over hand knots and it will make a spiral for grip.

Here is a fancy and ancient wrap by Paracord 101.





And my favorite paracord pliers.


----------

